# Giants of the 19th Century



## panicbird (Mar 20, 2007)

Who would you say were the great saints (whether theologians, pastors, laymen) of the 19th century?

I will get us started:

American:
Warfield
Hodges
Dabney

British Isles:
Cunningham
Bonars
Spurgeon


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are a few that I would add to the list:

Robert Candlish
Patrick Fairbairn
John L. Girardeau
James H. Thornwell
John Kennedy of Dingwall
William Binnie
Matthew Fontaine Maury
Samuel Miller
Herman Bavinck
Abraham Kuyper
Robert Breckinridge
J.H.M. D’Aubigne
Alexander Whyte
James Begg
Alexander McLeod
Benjamin M. Palmer
William S. Plumer
Samuel B. Wylie
Thomas Smyth
John W. Burgon
John Duncan
James R. Willson
J.C. Ryle
William Symington
William B. Sprague
Guillaume Groen Van Prinsterer
Ashbel Green
D. Douglas Bannerman
James Bannerman
Andrew Symington
Thomas M'Crie (Elder and Younger)
Thomas Witherow
Robert Shaw
Robert M. M'Cheyne
Thomas Houston
Hendrik DeCock
Henry Law
Octavius Winslow
Geerhardus Vos
James Reid
James S. Reid
George Smeaton
Thomas Chalmers
James A. Wylie
Thomas J. Jackson
Robert E. Lee
Archibald Alexander
J.W. and J.A. Alexander

See also this thread: The Greats of Each Century


----------



## Davidius (Mar 20, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Here are a *few* that I would add to the list:


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, once Andrew starts playing in games like this, everyone else gets beat pretty bad.


----------



## panicbird (Mar 20, 2007)

I was secretly hoping Andrew would chime in.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> What about missionaries and non-westeners on the list?



How about Mirza Mohammed Ali Bey, Liang Fa, Wang Laijun, Jacob Samuel, James Cohen, and Suh Sang-Yoon. 

Alfred Edersheim, Isaac da Costa, Felix Mendelssohn, David Livingstone, J. Hudson Taylor, Robert Morrison and Adolph Saphir are worth mentioning too.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2007)

Also



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> One of my ancestors, Ulrich Keener, was the first resident Methodist missionary to the Cherokee Indians.
> 
> Cherokee Lord's Prayer by Sequoyah:


----------

